# NZ visa for Chinese spouse



## mcsnz (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi there, I am pretty new to this but while searching the forum came across you. I am helping my partner who is from China get a visa in NZ, but they require her birth certificate. How did you resolve the issue for your partner? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mcsnz said:


> Hi there, I am pretty new to this but while searching the forum came across you. I am helping my partner who is from China get a visa in NZ, but they require her birth certificate. How did you resolve the issue for your partner? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks



She needs to get a copy of her birth certificate

Jo xxx


----------

